# Locating Bahnsen sermon on Roman Catholicism?



## RamistThomist (Jun 6, 2014)

Many years ago there was an mp3 of Bahnsen's preaching a sermon against Roman Catholicism (Presumably after the defections of Scott Hahn and Matatics). I can't find that on the internet (and if it costs something, I Have likely paid for it over and over again to a certain website that shall not be named). If you have the sermon on mp3 form, would you send me a PM? Thanks


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 6, 2014)

Jacob, I think this sermon is the one you are looking for: The Road to Rome: Was the Reformation Justified? - WordMp3.com

If I recall correctly, there was a copy of this on the CD that came with the last edition of _Theonomy in Christian Ethics_.


----------



## nick (Jun 17, 2014)

I purchased a radio debate between him and a former Presbyterian turned Catholic a couple years ago. I found it very interesting. It was on Covenant Media Foundation I believe. Might be available for free elsewhere.


----------

